# best purchasing site



## tootalldavid (Aug 7, 2012)

I am curious as to what websites are best to purchase firearms from in terms of legitimacy, best deals, shipping time, giving you what you see in the picture, customer service, and tracking in that order. I would like answers from people who have actually bought from these sights. A top five list would be great!


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

I like Buds.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Buds, but they can take a few days to a week to ship. I have ordered guns from them 3x before over the years, if I remember right... If they already have a local FFL on their list of FFLs that they already have arrangements with - then its even easier. Otherwise, after you buy, you must have your FFL fax his info to them.

CDNN is also supposed to be good. I have only ordered magazines and accessories from them, however. As they are in TX, I'd have to pay sales tax if I buy from them.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a lot of customers order from Buds, they seem to be very happy with them and shipping seems to be fairly quick. Not to mention their prices are very reasonable!!


----------



## DonP1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I made a purchase from Buds (first online arms related purchase). I bought ammo, mags and a drum. No issues. I'm still learning the FFL stuff and how it works. I guess you pick a local dealer, and they ship the gun their, you pay a fee and get the gun?

Also, someone said since I live in OH and Bud's is in KY, that I can buy in person and bring it home because the states touch? Or is this BS that I was told?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have made a number of purchases from Bud's and very satisfied, CDNN as well .......JJ


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I've purchased online from AIM Surplus, J&G Sales, and High Noon Holsters; my experience with each has been excellent. AIM has always shipped quickly, and has some of the most polite support staff I've ever had the pleasure of interacting with. J&G also went above and beyond: I ordered ammo with a request to hold for pickup at the local UPS depot. They emailed me to let me know they'd had some issues with UPS returning ammo packages that were specified for pickup, and to confirm that I still wanted to proceed with that method before they shipped the order.

I haven't ordered from Bud's, but I live in the area and have shipped guns to them for pickup before. They've always been very good about letting me know when my order is in, and their FFL transfer fee is very reasonable.

I've also ordered accessories from people on gunbroker, which also went smoothly.

KG


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't know about Ohio, but Indiana is a no-no, Since Ohio is stricter on permits I would imagine the Federal Firearms thingy would apply too.


----------



## MrsArmyWife (Sep 25, 2012)

I know which one you shouldn't go to! I recently had a run in with this vendor based out of Farmington, CT. Parent company goes by Delmic Enterprises, LLC "dba" Target Sports USA and/or DiscountAmmoSales.com.

I recently placed an order with them, since I do admit, they have good prices. But when I received the package, I noticed that the ammo I got was not what I ordered. I called Customer Service and told them about their error. He said that I shouldn't be complaining because I supposedly got a better one. I told him, that's fine and dandy, but my husband specifically requested a particular kind. I continually told him that the order is incorrect. He asked to speak to my husband because I was "ignorant" of the differences. I told him he was in Afghanistan and he can call there if he wants. He was rude, curt, and provided poor service! After yelling at me, he said fine and that he would issue an RMA and refund. I told him I didn't want a refund and all I wanted was an exchange - that simple. He flat out said NO! I asked "why" and unbelievably, he said "Because I don't want to!" WOW!

I understand I am new to all this, but I placed an order based on the instructions my husband gave me. He wanted a particular type/kind and that's what I ordered. Regardless if what they shipped is better, they still provided me the wrong product. Instead of educating me, I was yelled at, insulted, and belittled! I just wanted to share my experience with folks looking to buy ammo online. Buyer Beware! Very military unfriendly and rude! Please pass it on!


----------



## beejabbers (Nov 4, 2010)

I ordered from Bud's. Be sure you have all manuals, locks, and other papers you might expect to receive before you leave your FFL. This needs to be done regardless of who you order from. Examine your purchase carefully and if you have a question ask the FFL before you leave his shop.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always had great service from Top Gun Supply.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Shooters Plus


----------

